# Wonderful Beach Getaway!!



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

We had guests this past week - my DH's brother and wife. We took them for a few days to Cannon Beach, OR, my absolute most favorite place, especially when it is not full tourist season - it is usually so crowded in the summer that I don't like to go then. The weather was beautiful and we had a great time. We did not take Augie with us, but hope to sometime soon. There were many dogs there having the best time on the beach and walking through town on leashes. It seems to be fairly dog friendly - I noticed a few water dishes outside of restaurants and I spoke with some who had dogs with them and they said it was a dog friendly place even though the place we stayed did not accept pets. But we did get the names of a couple places that do.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sounds fun!

Here are some pet friendly rentals there:

http://www.homeaway.com/search/keyw...+Beach,+Oregon/Suitability:pets+considered?&0

I have used homeaway every time we travel, and have had the BEST experiences and it is, hands down, the best place to find pet friendly rentals on the web (I am a semi-expert on searching for them, lol)

Even some of the rentals will consider a pet if you call them, they just want to know a pack of dogs won't destroy the place 

Kara


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

That is a beautiful picture. I lived in Portland, OR until I was 6 and went back for the first time a couple of years ago. I love it there and have a picture of Cannon Beach hanging in my work cubicle. I hope to go back some day.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Kara - thank you for the information! Going to save that. When the kids were young, we used to stay at the beach at least once a year. Then we got into their sports and music, my husband's job got busier, etc, etc, and it has been at least three years since we have stayed. It is so restful there. I love to walk around the town, looking at the flowers which are still beautiful even though it is getting late. It seems that every little nook and cranny there is planted with something. It was hard coming back, except I did miss Augie, especially when we would see another dog.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

I ADORE Cannon Beach. I used to camp there summers at ski camp in Mount Hood. Its gorgeous.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

I have Mt. Hood - a - phobia. It's the stangest thing.


----------

